# Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche



## salvelinusalpinus (11. März 2012)

Hi leute!

grad den flug nach sardinien an pfingsten gebucht. Natürlich steht die angelei wieder im vordergrund. Doch diesmal will ich nicht nur auf goldbrasse und co angeln sondern auch auf schwarzbarsche.
Könnt ihr mir tipps zur ausrüstung geben. (rute, rolle, köder und führung)

hoffe auf antwort
slavelinusalpinus#6|wavey:


----------



## Hoffi (15. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

Hallo salvelinusalpinus,

wo willst Du denn Schwarzbarsche angeln? Ist Dir bekannt, dass in Sardinien für die Binnenfischerei eine eigene von der Regionalregierung in Cagliari ausgestellte Lizenz erforderlich ist? Kompliziert zu beantragen (u.a. mit italienischen Stempelmarken) und ein bis zwei Monate Vorlaufzeit erforderlich.

Nun zur Angelausrüstung
- Spinnrute 2,10 Meter 5-25 Gramm (nicht zu weich)
- kleine Stationärrolle
- 0,20 bis 0,25 mm Mono oder 0,10 mm Geflochtene aber mit mindestens 2 Meter Fluorcarbonvorfach in 0,25 mm (wegen der scharfen Granitfelsen)
- Twister, Gummifische u.ä in 5-10 cm Länge in Grün Chartreuse (Standard), Barschdesign,  aber auch je nach Wassersichtigkeit  Motoroil, Pink usw.
- Krebsimmitationen
- Wobbler flachlaufend im Frühjahr, tiefer laufend im Sommer (8-12 cm)
- Texas-Rig, Wacky u.ä.

Bin leider an Pfingsten nicht mehr bzw. noch nicht auf der Insel, sonst hätten wir gemeinsam einen Versuch am Lago Coghinas machen können. Dort bietet aber auch ein Guide geführte Angeltouren an. Siehe www.mcbass.it

Gruß Klaus


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

Hallo, werde auch nach Sardinien dieses Jahr im September. War letztes Jahr in New York, ebenfalls auf Black Bass. Dazu gibts ein Bericht in der "Anglerpraxis" von diesem Monat, da gebe ich auch Geräteempfehlungen. 
@Hoffi: Also das ist ja mal komisch... Wegen den Lizenzen: Manche sagen so, andere das kompl. gegenteil, sehr verwirrend! Ich habe mit Mirco, also einem Mann von deinem eben erwähnten "mcbass.it", per Mail geschrieben welchen ich auch als Guide für Sept. buchen werde. Nur schrieb er mir per Mail, einfach zum Postamt gehen, 17 € zahlen und schon hätte man eine Lizenz fürs Süßwasser von Sardinien in den Händen! 
Könntest du dazu was sagen?


----------



## Hoffi (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

Hallo Anglermeister,

habe gerade im Januar für 4 Freunde und mich selbst Lizenzen beantragt. Benötigte dazu Stempelmarken über je 14,62 €, musste jeweils 0,62 € !!! an Postgirokonto der Regionalregierung überweisen und ausgefülltes Formular mit Kopien der Personalausweise und (beglaubigten!!!) Fotos nach Cagliari schicken. Ist schon seit mehr als 30 Jahren immer das selbe Procedere (bin 3 bis 4 mal jährlich auf der Insel). Die Mitte Januar beantragten Lizenzen kamen Ende Februar an und haben eine Gültigkeitsdauer von 3 Monaten.

Wäre sehr glücklich, wenn zwischenzeitlich die von Mirco beschriebene Vorgehensweise eingeführt worden wäre, glaube aber nicht daran. Werd ihn nachher mal anrufen.

Klaus


----------



## Hoffi (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

Hallo,

habe eben mit Mirko telefoniert. Dieser hat scheinbar mit der Regionalregierung und der Guardia forestale (Forstpolizei) eine Vereinbarung getroffen, dass für ausländische Angler eine Postüberweisung mit Angaben der persönlichen Daten ausreicht. Werde mir das Verfahren im April mal ansehen. Wäre auf jeden Fall eine enorme Erleichterung.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

@Hoffi: Danke für diese tolle Info. Neben dem Lago del Coghinas will ich auch am "Lago di Liscia" fischen gehen. hättest du sonst noch Tipps, speziell etwas kleinere Seen, auch evtl. an Flüssen, oder beherbergen die keine "Basses"?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (17. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

danke für die tipps!
@hoffi
ich glaub kaum, dass du dieses gewässer kennst:
sciumara bei cannigione, das ist ein sehr langsam fließender fluss
mit vielen reigefallenen bäumen.
einheimische haben mir erzählt, dass barsche 40+ keine seltenheit sind und dass sogar die ein oder andere kleine forelle sich auf einen köder gestürzt hat
da sind angellizenzen völlig unnötig, denn selbst die polizei sieht man da vielleicht 2mal im jahr^^


----------



## Hoffi (17. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

Hallo Anglermeister 17,

vor langer Zeit hatte ich mal einige Seen im Umkreis von 1 Fahrstunde um den Coghinas erkundet:
- Lago di Carga (bei Alghero)
- Lago Rio Mannu di Pattada (liegt relativ hoch)
- Lago di Castel Doria
Letzterer wird vom Fluss Coghinas gespeist. Wenn Du gut zu Fuß bist, kannst Du auch am Fluß Coghinas Deine Schwarzbarsche finden (z.b. direkt hinter der Staumauer). Dieser fließt ca. 30 km bis zur Mündung ins Meer (wo Du in der Lagune auch Schwarzbarsche findest). Ein Trip durch das wilde Sardinien am Fluss entlang kann für gut trainierte durchaus auch ein Erlebnis sein.

Der Lago di Liscia war früher (mein letzter Besuch liegt 12 Jahre zurück) ein reiner Barsch-See, doch scheint auch dort der black-bass auf dem Vormarsch zu sein.

Hallo salvelinusalpinus,

das Gewässer kenne ich leider nicht, sieht aber vielversprechend aus, wenn es Dir gelingt, ans Wasser zu kommen. Forellen würde ich dort aber nicht erwarten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

@Hoffi: Fitness wird nicht das Problem sein, 4-5 Mal pro Woche Training, Laufen, Muay- Thai, Fitnessstudio und alles... 
Mit soo vielen Tipps habe ich nicht gerechnet, aber so kann man arbeiten, super Jungs !


----------



## Hoffi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

Hallo Anglermeister,

na prima, dann wäre ja der beschwerliche Fußmarsch mit leichtem Gepäck entlang am Fluß - der im September jedoch nur aus einzelnen Gumpen mit längeren trockengefallenen Stellen zwischendrinn besteht - das Richtige für Dich. Viel Spaß

Klaus


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

So, "Sardegne" ist gebucht. Jetzt nur noch mit Mirko nächste Woche nen Termin zwischen 8.9. und 15.9. ausmachen !


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

So, zur Info für alle Interessierten: Mirko hat mir per Mail bestätigt: Für die Lizenz in Sardinien muss man NUR NOCH seine pers. Daten durchgeben, 17 € pro Person zahlen und Mirko wird die Lizenz zu Beginn des Angelns aushändigen. Habe ein Guiding für den 12.09. gebucht am Lago del Coghinas und bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Promachos (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Schwarzbarsche*

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Freude und Erfolg und hoffe auf einen kurzen Bericht.|rolleyes

Gruß Promachos


----------

